# A rant!!! Unspayed cat pregnant with 4th litter



## michelle1981 (Jun 27, 2008)

This is not something I can help with or do anything about but I just wanted to have a rant! One of my friends has a female cat who is 2 years old. The cat has, so far, has given birth to three litters of kittens, the most recent back at the end of June, which my kitten Millie is one of. My friend said to me she saw her cat out getting some last night and the night before. I know it is none of my business but I cant help getting annoyed with her. 

Her cat has not had any of its injections and is not even registered with a vet. Neither my friend nor her husband work, they are on benefits. They can get the neutering done for free! She keeps saying she will get the cat spayed each time it gets pregnant, it will be done after the kittens are weaned, but never does. Meantime each time a litter of kittens is produced, they charge about £40-£50 per kitten and make a packet on them. I keep offering to help, as it is driving me mad  I offer to take the cat to the vet to be spayed, I offer to ring and book it in. I keep urging her to sort it as its not fair on her cat. They dont have a car so I offer to drive them to the vets and take the poor thing along to get done. She is really vague and non-committal about it, is a bit like yeah, I could do that. When she rang me last night and told me she thinks her cat is pregnant again I said well cant you take her to get spayed now before she has them in nine weeks or however long it is and save the cat going through it all over again. She said oh Ill let her have this set and then get her done. I just dont believe her anymore and cant even be bothered to speak to her about it. I said well do you want me to ring the PDSA from work and speak to them about it. She said that they have taken the cat to the PDSA before when one of the kittens from her first litter was ill and as the cat was booked under her husbands name only he can deal with it. I said could he not ring and deal with it. She said well yeah, I guess he could do. I just find it so frustrating.

Recently, her cat went missing for a few days. They found her trapped somewhere, injured. She could barely walk apparently. They took her along to the PDSA and the PSDA said that it looked like someone had kicked her and dislocated her pelvis. They sorted her out, gave her a scan etc and asked for my friend to bring her back the following week for a check up. They also offered neutering and a microchip. My friend didnt bother taking her back. Her cat started bleeding from her nether regions I think it was a couple of weeks ago, my friend rang the PDSA, who told her that that will happen when she goes into season now due to the internal damage/swelling she had had from being kicked. They also told her off for not bringing her cat back in for the check up. And now it looks like her cat may be pregnant again, I just feel so sorry for her cat. I asked her if it can surely be good for her cat having kittens again especially if she was bleeding, wont it do her some damage. She said no as the bleeding had stopped and it will only happen when she comes into season.
I know kittens are cute and everything and I was tempted to let Millie have a litter but I decided against it and got her spayed last month. I just think my friend is being cruel and irresponsible.

I would be interested to hear other members views on this! Sorry for going on! 
xxx


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree with you and understand your frustration.
Now obviously I don't want to judge your friend, but it does sound to me like they are not really taking pet ownership seriously. I think some people make the decision to have pets as tho they are deciding to buy new curtains. It's hard when you make suggestions that they just don't listen to, but I do wonder if perhaps they *do* see the kittens as a way to make a bit of cash in hand - especially if they are not working. Sadly, there isn't anything you can say or do to make them suddenly start to care about their cat. Some people just don't do things differently until they are forced to because a tragedy is upon them. The only thing you are able to do in this situation is call the RSPCA if you think the cat is at risk..


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

your friend is totally irresponsible, for one the cat might have not healed right so the risk to the cat and the kittens is very high.

i am sorry but i would be tempted to go round and pick the cat up in the street and take it to the pdsa myself get it spayed and then return her.

i believe that if she does let this cat have babies will probably kill the cat.

i know this is not your cat but please take the high ground and get gthat cat spayed.

i hate people who decide that having kittens is a good money making scheme, it is not if you do it right and it sounds to me like this lady is not.

what is wrong with people, i breed for the quality and the love i have for siamese and i am very picky who i let have my babies, this really does make me so mad and i could go on all day but for the sake of people reading it i will stop here.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Irrisponcible is so right. people like this dont deserve to have cat, and to call it a pet is pathetic , all it is is a way of someone making a few pounds every few months, the cat should be taken from them, I believe every breeder no matter what the breed should be registered even those that wish to breed non pedigree cats and should be asked to produce evidence when people go there to buy a kitten. then any non licenced breeders should be prosecuted. theres no other reason except for the £££££s that they breed their cats.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O dear, it certainly sounds as if the chances of things going wrong this time are fairly high if there is internal damage. I'd feel inclined to tell her that - and yes, in this case I'd agree, the time to get the cat spayed is right now, it just seems too risky. 

As to picking up the cat and taking her to be spayed then returning her, there's no way I'd risk doing that. You could try sneaking her off to a new home perhaps, but then this lady will only go and get another and do the same again. Perhaps it might be worth letting her have a major problem this time to teach her a lesson. But the trouble is of course that this could result in some serious damage to the cat, depending on what the injury is. Not taking her back for the check up was certainly irresponsible :mad5:

Liz


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

You are right to have a rant!! poor cat obviously yr friend does not really care about this cat other than being a money maker for her, is there nothing you can do? Personally even though this is your friend I would report it, or can you not offer to look afterxx


----------



## ophelia (Feb 11, 2009)

my cat margot came from similar circumstances. the lady was a friend of a friend and she had two unspayed cats both with litters. i can't tell you how tempted i was to scoop them all up and take them. unfortunately, it's a good little money spinner for some and they will keep the cats not as pets, but as cash cows. 
one of the cats took off their litter and they weren't seen again, obviously she wasn't happy about the situation either.
sorry to hear about your predicament.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

bluechip said:


> i hate people who decide that having kittens is a good money making scheme, ....


 me too.

spoken with passion and fortitude - wholeheartedly agree with you :thumbup1:


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

It's disgusting really.My female cat is unspayed (going to be soon though) when we brought her i shared a house with another girl who got her sister. they both got pregnant by the same tom (it was very irresponsible for me to do this i know but at the time i wasnt in the right headspace) however her cat was what I would say abnormally small. As soon as we new ours was having kittens i kept her in our room at night fed her seperatley with more food and kitten food (for the nutrients).
The small cat was left hungry and despite me feeling sorry for her (she's the only cat i have ever disliked) i didint feed her what i fed mine. Her owner neglected to take her to the vets when she have swollen lips and when her paw was infected for the second time I was even worried she was near death but still no vet visit. Our kittens were born and we moved out, amazingly her cat gave birth, she has another female unspayed cat at this time and from what ive heard has kept a male and femal kitten from the litter AND the small cat has had another litter a few weeks ago!!!!

Cats protection even spay emoplyed peoples cats for free in circumstances like this....!!

wish you could report her but she wuold know it was youl...


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

Rraa said:


> me too.
> 
> spoken with passion and fortitude - wholeheartedly agree with you :thumbup1:


thank you Rraa i am glad i am not a lone on this.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Why don't you report her to RSPCA? Or similiar?

Also you can anonymously ring the benefits agency that she has a business. You don't want to be friends with her any more, it would seem.


----------



## hari1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Poor cat!! Please report all this to the RSPCA telling them the whole story about the PDSA already telling them off for not taking her back to them etc etc she really needs to be taken out of the situation.What horrible people!!


----------



## michelle1981 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for your replies guys. I have thought about waiting around in secret and taking the cat and getting her spayed. My husband thinks I should, and not even return the cat! She isnt microchipped so they couldnt link her to my friend. Part of me wonders if she means to be cruel or if it is just ignorance. But I know she is on a good little earner from the kittens. I know she got £120 from three kittens last time. I am tempted to report her to the RSPCA, but I dont know if what she is doing is actually considered cruel, as she feeds the cat, and they dont hurt her or anything. I dont know if they would take me seriously. I also think she would know it was me who reported her! When I saw the cat last she looked really skinny and tired out. When I compare her to her daughter (my kitten  sounds funny saying her daughter in relation to a cat!) who is spayed Millie looks so different from her mother, she looks so much healthier and happier, their markings and colouring are similar but they look so different. Millies mum had three litters in nine months which I think is disgraceful. My friend says people get annoyed about her not neutering her cat but she says her having the kittens is just natural. Which I guess it is but that doesnt make it right.I think its so bad she just lets her wander indiscriminately around and keep getting pregnant, and especially now with her ill health.
Funny thing is, my friend is talking about getting a second kitten, a Persian!! She is going to be moving soon and is gonna start looking into it. Can you imagine! I said to her that if she gets a Persian she cant just let it out willy nilly like she does with her existing cat. I have never had a pedigree kitten or cat so I dont know how stringently the owners look into potential homes for them but I cant imagine any reputable breeder wanting to sell her one of their kittens.
Thanks for all your advice guys, its definitely given me something to think about. I was wondering if I was being too harsh and I dont like pushing it with my friend as she just doesnt listen and will think I am weird or obsessed or a crazy cat lady  which I am not. I just dont get anywhere with her keeping on and I know if left to her the poor thing will never get neutered. Its like lizward pointed out, maybe it will take a tragedy for her to see how cruel and thoughtless she is being. xxxx


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

It's very hard to know what to do because people never really like being told what they are doing wrong, especially when it comes to their family! Does she ever ask you to look after the cat? Perhaps you can get her spayed and play dumb about it - pretend that you thought you were doing her a favour. If she sees the cats as an income, then no doubt she'll be angry, but she'd have to get over it. I do wonder if she's looking at getting a purebred because she's heard just how much the kittens sell for. I really hope she can't find a seller who'll let her take one home!


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Michelle,

I have a friend who's exactly the same. She has two moggy girls and they've had 5 or 6 litters between them in the last two years.

She's always wondering how she's going to 'get rid' of the kittens. :angry:

I keep advising her to have the girls spayed but there's only so much you can do. 

If she was ill treating the cats I'd go to the RSPCA but she's always manages to find someone to have the kittens, we actually have a two year old ginger tom from one of her girls.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I just cant beleive it really 

I dont know how you friend can live with herself, if the cat has her / broke her pelivs & gets pregnant again surely that will do alot of damage?

I would take the cat & report them friend or no friend that is a disgrace that poor cat and with no injections!

Who is getting her pregnant?! stupid people letting upspayed/neutered cats out!? who are these people?!  Makes me so angry 

As you say they can get all of this for free or a min donation even £2.50 which they can afford selling them at £50 each I bet they dont worm them either  

They sound as though they wont miss her hopefully they wont buy another one. But I would report them  horrible people! :mad2:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I really feel for you, this is a frustrating situation. I have two female cats and i allowed them to have a litter each, that all went very good. Anyway they were booked in to the vets to both be spayed, this fell just after a holiday i had booked a long time ago so my next door neighbour was looking after all my pets. Neither girls were allowed out and they were fine with it. I got back from my holiday and she said she had a confession.....my girls had got out. She had bought her 3 year old son with her and he opened the lounge door and front door and my girls escaped. I soon found out they were pregnant again. I spoke to my vet and he said as they are in perfect health it wouldn't do them harm to carry on these litters, they give birth together and share the work! I wasn't too happy but i allowed it. After that i booked them in again and finally they were done.
One more point, i work and i never sold my kittens. I am very picky who they went to i was lucky enough to have many friends who wanted one so i knew the living arrangements etc. I also insured them for the first 6 weeks and all the owners have kept it up while spaying/neutering etc.
I understand your point that she isn't your cat and you seem to have done everything in your power to help the poor kitty. If it was me i would go around to this womans house and literally say you have booked her cat in and you will take her because this poor animal can't take anymore. I hope, for your peace of mind and this cats welfare it gets sorted soon.

Tell your friend to go to this address. It states that your have to meet ALL your animals needs, by law. This cat isn't in the right health to carry, give birth to and care for yet another litter. Well certainly not in my opinion.

Defra, UK - Animal Health and Welfare - Animal Welfare - Animal Welfare Act

Sorry for the long post!!
xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

michelle1981 said:


> Millies mum had three litters in nine months which I think is disgraceful.


If she's having them that frequently the owner must be selling the kittens very young indeed - probably at six weeks. Most cats don't come into call until the kittens are older than that, but if the kittens are lost then the cat will call again.



> Funny thing is, my friend is talking about getting a second kitten, a Persian!! She is going to be moving soon and is gonna start looking into it. Can you imagine! I said to her that if she gets a Persian she cant just let it out willy nilly like she does with her existing cat. I have never had a pedigree kitten or cat so I dont know how stringently the owners look into potential homes for them but I cant imagine any reputable breeder wanting to sell her one of their kittens.


Too right! The difficulty is how to spot such a buyer.

Liz


----------

